# Marion, IN- ID: 5691846 , M Adult, Blk/Tan



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11699629


K-9 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 5691846 
Marion-Grant County Humane Society, Marion, IN 

FOR DOGS 6+ MONTHS OLD: 5-WAY (PARVO/DISTEMPER) AND BORDETELLA (KENNEL COUGH) VACCINATIONS AND BASIC DEWORMER HAVE BEEN GIVEN. RABIES AND SPAYING/NEUTERING ARE REQUIRED WITHIN ONE MONTH OF ADOPTION. FOR PUPPIES <6 MONTHS OLD: 1 ST 5-WAY (PARVO/DISTEMPER) AND BORDETELLA (KENNEL COUGH) VACCINATIONS AND BASIC DEWORMER HAVE BEEN GIVEN. REMAINING PUPPY VACCINATIONS PER VET RECOMMENDATION AND RABIES AND SPAYING/NEUTERING ARE REQUIRED BY 6 MONTHS OF AGE. FOR CATS 6+ MONTHS OLD: 4-WAY (FELV) VACCINATION AND BASIC DEWORMER HAVE BEEN GIVEN. RABIES AND SPAYING/NEUTERING ARE REQUIRED WITHIN ONE MONTH OF ADOPTION. FOR CATS <6 MONTHS OLD: 1 ST 4-WAY (FELV) VACCINATION AND BASIC DEWORMER HAVE BEEN GIVEN. RABIES AND SPAYING/NEUTERING ARE REQUIRED BY 6 MONTHS OF AGE. ALL ANIMALS ADOPTED FROM MGCHS MUST SEE A VET WITHIN 5 BUSINESS DAYS AND FOLLOW THE VETERINARY RECOMMENDATIONS FOR FUTURE FOLLOW UP. ANY DOG/PUPPY ADOPTION FEE IS $70 AND CATS/KITTEN ADOPTION FEE IS $35. ALL IN COUNTY RESIDENTS RECEIVE FREE SPAY/NEUTER. WE ALSO OFFER A MICROCHIP FOR EVERY ANIMAL ADOPTED FOR AN ADDITIONAL $5 FEE. MGCHS REQUIRES ONGOING PROPER VETERINARY CARE FOR ALL ANIMALS ADOPTED TO INCLUDE MONTHLY HEARTWORM & FLEA PREVENTATIVE MEDICATIONS, YEARLY VACCINATIONS, AND ALL EMERGENCY CARE, IF NEEDED. Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Marion-Grant County Humane Society 
Marion, IN 
765-664-1111


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Marion, IN- K-9, M, Blk/Tan*

This is from there site: "TIME IS OF THE ESSENSE for all of our animals listed! We try very hard but just do not have enough room for the large number of strays and owner surrenders that we receive in this rural county. We understand that education is the answer but old habits & attitudes are often hard to break. If you see an animal that you are interested in please contact us right away - you will definitely be saving a life when you adopt or rescue from us. We are very Rescue Friendly."


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Marion, IN- K-9, M, Blk/Tan*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Marion, IN- K-9, M, Blk/Tan*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Marion, IN- K-9, M, Blk/Tan*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Marion, IN- K-9, M, Blk/Tan*

bump


----------

